# Schubert - String Quartet 5 D.68 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Schubert finished his 4th Quartet in 1813 and started working on the 5th straight away and quickly finished it. By the time it was published in 1890, the two middle movements had been lost, and have never been found, leaving us with the opening and closing allegros. It's an interesting quartet for a few reasons, firstly the very orchestral nature of the writing (this is, also true of the 6th). Secondly, the first allegro is long (usually) and he didn't write anything as wieldy in his SQs until his late quartets. Otherwise its a fairly uneventful quartet so this will be a quick review.

Recommended

Diogenes
Coull
Melos 
Verdi

*More recommended*

*Taneyev* - like the rest of their cycle, a more personal, quirky reading but you always get the impression they're enjoying themselves. 
*Auryn* - the Auryns hack the first movement down considerably and for that I'm grateful. Nice recording and exemplary ensemble. 
*Leipziger* - beautiful recorded sound and tone. A bit broad in the opening Allegro but the tone is so good I can forgive them
*Kodaly* - the pick of this batch for me. The Kodalys bring out the more orchestral textures here but don't hang around like some others (the Vienna Konzerthaus - OMG)! 
*Modigliani* - beautifully gauged but there's one that's just that bit more special.

*Top pick*

*Zemlinsky* - yet again, its all in the phrasing for this ensemble's recording. Rhythms are crisp and articulation is snappy. Superb recording.


----------

